
Ask HN: What can I do to get into a good MSc program from an unknown university? - burneracclordo
I will graduate from university in mid-2019, with a CGPA of 8.6&#x2F;10. Thing is, I don&#x27;t have anything that distinguishes me from other candidates. Undergrads usually don&#x27;t do any research here and my CGPA isn&#x27;t exceptional.<p>But, I&#x27;d like to pursue a data science MSc from a good university. So what can I do to improve my chances?<p>So far, I came up with the following ideas:<p>- Improving competitive programming skills and rating in contests like those found on Codeforces, HackerRank, LeetCode (not sure if anyone besides Russians values these a lot).<p>- Pursue MOOCs and MicroMaster programs on EDx and Coursera from top US universities like MIT, Uni Michigan, Uni San Diego etc. ( I can apply for financial aid because I live in the poorest region of Europe )<p>- Do Data Science competitions on websites like Kaggle.<p>- Build a portfolio by developing my own or working on others open source projects.<p>Are any of these good to improve my chances even slightly? Or are there other methods that could help? Thanks in advance.<p>EDIT: I&#x27;m still in my home country and my main focus is Europe or Asia, since I&#x27;m poor already and can&#x27;t handle student debt at all or the cost of living in the US.
======
CyberFonic
I have a lot of experience in academia, ranging from management to teaching to
doing research and over a long period of time.

In academia the only thing that impresses is academic accomplishments. All the
things that you are contemplating are unlikely to be of any value in the eyes
of bureaucrats doing admissions.

You don't mention whether you are still in your home country or have moved to
another country. In addition to the many world class universities in the USA
there are several very well regarded CS/SE universities in Germany and France.
If you are determined to move to the USA you need to be aware that in order to
succeed you need good English language skills. The cost of education (even
with financial aid) is very high.

If I were in your position, then I would choose to do a final year, capstone
project/thesis which is very much in the field of data science. I would also
research data science programmes being offered and identify who the course
leaders are. Then with that information you would write tailored emails to
them explaining what you are seeking, why and what you intend to accomplish.
The personal contact and possible introductions could ease your path towards
admission.

The common aphorism "It is not what you know, it is who you know" applies to
all fields, including academia.

~~~
burneracclordo
I'm still living in my home country until I graduate. I'd rather move to some
other European country (I'm fluent in German and proficient enough in English,
although some more practice wouldn't hurt and I'm working on it as of now).

Thanks for the idea, I'll try to do something that is related to data science
for my bachelor thesis.

